# Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war starting



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

http://www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm

How much of this is true......i dont know but i think its safe to say Flip will coach the Blazers or Cavs and if it comes down to money $$$$$$$$$$$, well then flip should just sign with the blazers cause the cavs cant hang with Allens $$$$$$$$$$$$!

This would be such an excellent move for the BLazers and prove we are headed back to the postseason. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The thing that bothers me about this, if it's true, is that Flip seems to like to use Portland as a stepping stone for more money. I'm sure he has a genuine interest in coaching here, but I'm getting a little tired of him using us for a larger contract eitehr from us or someone else.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Akron Beacon Journal 


St. Paul Pioneer Press 

:reporter: Here are the links to the articles from HH


Both require free registration to read the article ..... (which I have not done).... I hate when they do that :banghead:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It shows how utterly pathetic our local paper is when we have to read papers from different states to get updates on the Blazers. Instead our paper has these stories on it's front page of sports.

1. Dallas beats Suns
2. Timbers...(at least it's local)
3. Surprise!!!!! A negative article on a "local player" Ontario Smith
4. Lacrosse coming to Portland....again it's local at least
5. And of course the Mariners. We can't go a G damn day without a story about them. You know them the team that plays in Seattle. I wonder how many stories the Seattle papers have about Portland in them on a day to day basis.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is the key piece from the Beacon Journal:


> The Cavaliers have interviewed former Minnesota Timberwolves coach Flip Saunders. Once thought to be the front-runner, it doesn't appear Saunders and the Cavaliers are close.
> 
> NBA insiders report Saunders has been offered the Portland Trail Blazers coaching job and was hoping to get an offer from the Cavaliers and perhaps a bidding war. So far, however, the Cavaliers haven't made an offer.


The snippet from the Pioneer Press:



> • The Portland Trail Blazers remain the favorite to sign former Timberwolves coach Flip Saunders, who could get a four-year deal worth more than $30 million. Saunders' five-year Wolves contract was worth $25 million.
> 
> • The Wolves, naturally, are eager for Saunders to take another job so they can get out of the $5.5 million they owe him on the final year of his contract.
> 
> • Besides Portland, Saunders has been contacted by the New York Knicks, Los Angeles Lakers, Orlando Magic and Cleveland Cavaliers. The Knicks remain seriously interested in Saunders.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



mediocre man said:


> It shows how utterly pathetic our local paper is when we have to read papers from different states to get updates on the Blazers. Instead our paper has these stories on it's front page of sports.
> 
> 1. Dallas beats Suns
> 2. Timbers...(at least it's local)
> ...


but ichiro...

anyone else almost embarassed that we're getting another pathetic league?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I was listening to KXL on the way into work today and they said that Saunders was offered 30 million for 4 years. It was thought that a bidding war between Cleveland and Portland would take place, but Cleveland appears to have lost interest. I think that we might have our new coach sooner than later people. While he isn't Jackson, I still think that Saunders would be a huge upgrade for Portland!

So when does Saunders accept, before or after Jackson is hired somewhere else? :whoknows:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I'm sure Saunders has a great offer on the table from Portland. If he comes back asking for more $, Allen should tell him to Flip off.

He either wants to coach the Blazers or he doesn't. Let's not help him get more money from another team again.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



Hap said:


> but ichiro...
> 
> anyone else almost embarassed that we're getting another pathetic league?




If they do it right Lacrosse would be fun. It's a blast to play and watch. I've been to a couple of indoor Lacrosse matches in other cities and they beat the hell out of each other. Arena football seems to have found it's niche, maybe Lacrosse will too. 

Anyone else know that the Naltional sport of Canada is Lacrosse and not hockey. If that helps anyone win a beer at a bar let me know.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I know it is frustrating on our end, but if I were looking for a new job and had two companies that were highly interested in me, I would give the second comer a chance to throw a bid in just so I could compare the two. I don't blame Flip for looking at this. He is going to be locked in for the next four or so years--he should make an informed decision. It would be interesting to see if Cleveland matches which he would choose. Lebron on one hand, but a better owner and living conditions on the other hand.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> It would be interesting to see if Cleveland matches which he would choose. Lebron on one hand, but a better owner and living conditions on the other hand.


What makes you think he prefers the "living conditions" in Portland? He may actually enjoy the Midwest, as many people do. He may also have friends or family in the area, since he went to college out there.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



mediocre man said:


> If they do it right Lacrosse would be fun. It's a blast to play and watch. I've been to a couple of indoor Lacrosse matches in other cities and they beat the hell out of each other. Arena football seems to have found it's niche, maybe Lacrosse will too.
> 
> Anyone else know that the Naltional sport of Canada is Lacrosse and not hockey. If that helps anyone win a beer at a bar let me know.


curling would be fun to play, imho. And to watch. 

Doesn't mean I want a curling team to come to Portland.

same with softball or water polo. 

speaking of water polo, how do the horses breath under water?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> speaking of water polo, how do the horses breath under water?


With great difficulty.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Why does this situation vaguely remind me (having the "makings") of the last time the Blazers were in a, so-called, bidding war over Saunders.....yet lost out? At that time, some thought the Blazers ultimately got _played_.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

While not my first choice (that would be Musselman), I would be perfectly happy with Flip as our new head coach. Dude is established, relatively young (and thus we can assume he would bring some energy to the job), and is well-respected around the league.

Plus, if Viktors comments in mediocre mans post from yesterday are to be believed, it seems he is the personal favorite among the players currently on our roster. Knowing only a little about how the Blazers do things, I have to believe that during each players exit interview (which they do at the end of each season as people are scattering to the winds for the early summer) the Blazers would have asked each player who they would want coaching the team next season. Maybe not directly, but maybe asking about the qualities they would want the incoming head coach to have. And I have to believe the input given by the players themselves is playing a key role in the Blazers pursuit of Flip. And if that (safe) assumption is true, and if the Blazers DO land Flip, it will be interesting to see how the team performs for a coach that they themselves played a significant role in selecting.

And as Ive said before, the sooner they get this done, the better. It will help grease the skids on a lot of the other summer moves, because both the Blazers and prospective players will know who will be running the show.

If they do land Flip, I just hope they can convince Grgurich to come back. I think he is every bit as important to this young team as the right head coach. Przybilla flourished under Grgurichs guidance last season. And probably other players as well.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey... waitaminnit...

The Blazers made an offer to Flip, right?

Right?

So...

...wheres the press conference?

:groucho:

PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



ABM said:


> Why does this situation vaguely remind me (having the "makings") of the last time the Blazers were in a, so-called, bidding war over Saunders.....yet lost out? At that time, some thought the Blazers ultimately got _played_.



I think we can remind ourselves of one thing. The circumstances behind this hire are slightly different than that of Flips first courting.

We don't have a GM who's trying his hardest to get a PR coach (thats all Cheeks was) or one who's alienated a large portion of the fan base (despite what a small % of the Whitsitt fans think, Nash hasn't done nearly the damage that Whitsitt did) or the one who wants to hire someone who is a puppet (despite what Quick says).


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

being a doubting Thomas I am skeptical, but will be thrilled if we sign Flip

when was the last time the Blazers actually did something right? 

geting a coach like Flip one month BEFORE the draft is a VERY VERY good thing


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm curious to hear more about the draft pick the T-Wolves feel they deserve from the team that signs Flip.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

One thing Portland has going for it (Unless it changes, and I think it would already have changed by now if it was going to), is that Portland actually has a GM. In order to put a coach in place, it is usually customary practice to have your GM in place first so they can hire "their coaching choice". Now that being said, unlike last time, Portland has a GM in place, and Cleveland does not. That puts Cleveland slightly behind Portland in ability to field a legitimate offer from management that is in place. The problem is, I know Flip will try to work out the best contract, and play Portland against Cleveland.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm curious to hear more about the draft pick the T-Wolves feel they deserve from the team that signs Flip.


Let's just throw in DA, instead, and call it good, eh? :greatjob:


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm curious to hear more about the draft pick the T-Wolves feel they deserve from the team that signs Flip.


More than Likely it would just be a 2nd rounder or cash considerations.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

If I were Flip, I would take the Cleveland job. A chance to coach someone like LeBron doesn't come around very often.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I'm curious to hear more about the draft pick the T-Wolves feel they deserve from the team that signs Flip.


Well if that is the case then the Blazers should trade past picks like Woods to Minnesota for compensation. If only we didn't waive him! :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



Schilly said:


> More than Likely it would just be a 2nd rounder or cash considerations.


Which I could live with. :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> If I were Flip, I would take the Cleveland job. A chance to coach someone like LeBron doesn't come around very often.


....or a chance to coach a player like Telfair! :biggrin:


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> We don't have a GM who's trying his hardest to get a PR coach (thats all Cheeks was) or one who's alienated a large portion of the fan base (despite what a small % of the Whitsitt fans think, Nash hasn't done nearly the damage that Whitsitt did)


Sure Nash has been a huge success and the fanbase loves him  Since he took over, attendance has never been higher and Portland has never been more successful on the court... of course given Trader Bob's inability to put a winner together (let alone a playoff team), really it wasn't too hard to look good in comparison.

btw, someday you'll have to let the rest of us in on the results of the extensive polling of Blazer fans you've done... it seems you're right on our collective pulse.

STOMP


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> ....or a chance to coach a player like Telfair! :biggrin:



I'm sure it would be a refreshing change for Flip to coach someone that is shorter than he is.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



STOMP said:


> Sure Nash has been a huge success and the fanbase loves him  Since he took over, attendance has never been higher and Portland has never been more successful on the court...


and that of course, is all Nash's fault, and Saint Trader Bob had nothing to do with it.

what you fail to accept is that a lot of why the attendance #'s are low ARE because of Trader Bob. Winning isn't the only issue.



> of course given Trader Bob's inability to put a winner together (let alone a playoff team), really it wasn't too hard to look good in comparison.
> 
> btw, someday you'll have to let the rest of us in on the results of the extensive polling of Blazer fans you've done... it seems you're right on our collective pulse.
> 
> STOMP


lets see, I went to about 35 games this year, and most of the people around me where glad that Bob was gone. Most of the people realized what Nash was dealt, and also most of the people understood that the players that alienated enough fans where brought in (and this is the important part) under Bob.

I mean, what would I, someone who actually *lives* in Portland, and goes to games *in Portland*..knows people who have season tickets (in some cases, for 20+ years)..I mean, how would I know?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

RE: Minnesota's compensation from the team that hires Flip.

I read the other day (I think it was in a Minnesota paper) that they actually are not really asking for a draft pick. Since Flip is under contract for next year, they just want to make sure the team hiring him doesn't pay him $1 for the 05/06 season, then the full amount after that, making Minnesota pay him the $5 million he is owed. It sounded like they just don't want to get screwed. 

If we actually HAVE offered the job to him, I assume that that issue has already been worked out and we won't even owe them a draft pick.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



Hap said:


> and that of course, is all Nash's fault, and Saint Trader Bob had nothing to do with it.
> 
> what you fail to accept is that a lot of why the attendance #'s are low ARE because of Trader Bob. Winning isn't the only issue.


Who said it was all Nash's fault??? certainly not me. IMO some of the drop off in play is certainly because of key players aging (PIP and Sabas), some of it is because of injury, and some of it is because of poor personnel moves... but after two years, it's mostly Nash's mess. IMO the assembled team has average talent and poor chemistry, and both aspects have tailed off considerably under him. The quality of play has gone from mediocre, to bad, to terrible over these last two years, and attendance has paralleled this drop. Failing to attribute a large amount of the responsibility to the management for the poor quality of ball we've been privy to when most of the roster has been turned over... are you sure it's not Clinton's fault??? that seems like the next logical guy to blame. 

Basically what I fail to accept is your silly posturing as a know-it-all about the team and/or fan-base. 



> lets see, I went to about 35 games this year, and most of the people around me where glad that Bob was gone. Most of the people realized what Nash was dealt, and also most of the people understood that the players that alienated enough fans where brought in (and this is the important part) under Bob.
> 
> I mean, what would I, someone who actually *lives* in Portland, and goes to games *in Portland*..knows people who have season tickets (in some cases, for 20+ years)..I mean, how would I know?


So those people who sat around you at games (those not dressed as empty seats), plus all your neighbors and water cooler buddies represent right around what percentage of the millions of Blazer fans? I'd guess a small fraction of 1%. Extrapolating your involvement with a minute number of the fans into beliefs that you've got the insider's view is... well, you don't... sorry. 

Good job playing the native card... you got me there. Only 20+ years of Oregon residence for me... only 29 years as a Blazer fan following them year round. Good thing I don't know anyone in Portland to talk hoops with. Way to put me in my place Hap.

STOMP


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

If this is true, I suppose Adelman isn't someone Allen wants back. If so, an offer would not be made until Sacramento has decided which direction they're heading.

Those dollars for Flip at first seem steep, but what the hell do I care. It's not counting towards the cap or coming out of my pocket.

If we indeed get Flip, Portland's going to vastly improve next year. Flip's direction will work wonders. Pretty exciting hire!


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> " . . . after two years, it's mostly Nash's mess.


You're still shortchanging Nash. He was ordered by Paul Allen to clean up the mess that Whitsitt created--i.e., get rid of the dysfunctional players like Wells and Wallace, rein in spending, and rebuild the team in a new image. That's a huge job, and it can't be done overnight.

Whitsitt created an environment in Portland in which immaturity, recklessness, and misbehavior were the watchwords of the day. It was a point of pride with him to obtain other team's problem players, overlook their character flaws, and see if somehow the whole dysfunctional bunch could win a title. And yes, it almost worked in 2000.

But it didn't--and Nash was brought in to start over. When a building is rotten in the walls and the foundation, you have to tear the whole thing down and start over. It's sad and it's painful, but it has to be done. That's what's going on in Portland right now, and Nash is the new head of construction. The building may not be going up fast enough for you, STOMP, but it's getting a little higher every day, and the foundation is a lot firmer.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



Talkhard said:


> But it didn't--and Nash was brought in to start over. When a building is rotten in the walls and the foundation, you have to tear the whole thing down and start over. It's sad and it's painful, but it has to be done. That's what's going on in Portland right now, and Nash is the new head of construction. The building may not be going up fast enough for you, STOMP, but it's getting a little higher every day, and the foundation is a lot firmer.


As usual, Talky's grasp of a stirring and apposite metaphor has us all speechless. Never mind that he thinks that Miles and Randolph are punks and his guy handed them big paydays. Never mind that Rasheed Wallace is a far better player than those we got in return, one of which got a big contract and promptly vanished. Never mind that the team sucks more than in living memory. No, "the foundation is a lot firmer". Hoorah.

I think I've figured it out: for people like Talky-boy, Whitsitt = Clinton. He may have presided over a team that had more success faster than any in recent memory, and a period where the Blazers were among the top two teams in the country, but he was "morally lax". Nash, of course, is G.W. Bush. Has a pedigree (of failure). Bluff, no nonsense. Comes out and talks tough and blows things up. And things go all to hell. But freedom is on the march, and anyone who says otherwise is a damn traitor!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> You're still shortchanging Nash.


 stop picking on me!!!! :verysad:

...jk 



> He was ordered by Paul Allen to clean up the mess that Whitsitt created--i.e., get rid of the dysfunctional players like Wells and Wallace, rein in spending, and rebuild the team in a new image. That's a huge job, and it can't be done overnight.


assuming all this top down stuff you're again alleging was actually dictated to Nash by Allen, then Nash still failed miserably by the standards he publically set of the team remaining competitive and becoming fiscally sound. Of course you know that I'm going to say this because we've had this same exact discussion before. Weird that you'd bring it up again. 



> Whitsitt created an environment in Portland in which immaturity, recklessness, and misbehavior were the watchwords of the day. It was a point of pride with him to obtain other team's problem players, overlook their character flaws, and see if somehow the whole dysfunctional bunch could win a title. And yes, it almost worked in 2000.
> 
> But it didn't--and Nash was brought in to start over. When a building is rotten in the walls and the foundation, you have to tear the whole thing down and start over. It's sad and it's painful, but it has to be done. That's what's going on in Portland right now, and Nash is the new head of construction. The building may not be going up fast enough for you, STOMP, but it's getting a little higher every day, and the foundation is a lot firmer.


actually the team's play sank to lower and lower levels all season long. Since the roster has been turned over for the most part, who's rotten walls/foundation are we talking about? Moves that Nash made that you applauded at the time as "setting the team up for the future", did anything but. The Wallace trade was especially wasteful of a valuble player IMO. Like I said at the time it was done, Reef and Theo were a terrible projected fit on this team, and I'd have much rather the team actually commit to rebuilding by accepting the Detroit offer of picks and expiring deals. Instead Nash went the way he did, eventually resigned injury prone Ratliff to huge dollars. If you believe his recent comments about hoping to try to be able to clear space so as to resign Joel, the three expiring deals (including Reef's) are going to be walking without compensation. 

I imagine that right now you're thinking I hate Nash and probably like Hap that I think Whitsett should be Sainted, but really it's not so black and white /one or the other for me. I feel that this is a real key offseason for Portland, and that Nash has many potencial moves available to him... I don't necessarily blame him for the moves he hasn't made that I hoped might materialize. I don't think he can just make a draft pick or two and call it an offseason. IMO it's time for him to make a bold move or two to clear up some of the logjams and issues that he (in part) has created. Like many others here, I've pointed to the end of this offseason as a fair time to start judging him. For the most part I am sticking to that, but We'll see what PA thinks of him soon enough when he is extended or not.

btw...since you absolutely know that I don't buy into your... _Whitsitt created an environment in Portland in which immaturity, recklessness, and misbehavior were the watchwords of the day_... bleep, or in the loser writers who were writing that crap, why try to sell it to me for the 10,000th time? I'm going to let it pass in hopes that you don't try for the 10,001st time. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has tired of that back and forth, besides that an old friend just came over, so I'm done for the day at least.

STOMP


----------



## azsun18 (Aug 12, 2004)

So if we end up with Flip, maybe we can make a run at KG. You know KG pulls a Tracy and demands a trade to a certain team. That would be sweet. NVE,#5, and whole lot more.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

While the end of this past season brought some drama into town with Reuben and Miles both saying they in more words "want out". Now does the hire of Flip and possibly a good draft change their minds? I'd say probably not seeing the both have been shown to be expendible with Outlaw and Khryapa's stepping up. However one quality Flip has that always comes in handy (especially in Portland) is the ability to handle troublemakers. Needless to say I think by handeling both Spreewell and Cassel in Minnesota proved he can handle any player squabbles that may come up.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



STOMP said:


> Who said it was all Nash's fault??? certainly not me. IMO some of the drop off in play is certainly because of key players aging (PIP and Sabas), some of it is because of injury, and some of it is because of poor personnel moves... but after two years, it's mostly Nash's mess. IMO the assembled team has average talent and poor chemistry, and both aspects have tailed off considerably under him. The quality of play has gone from mediocre, to bad, to terrible over these last two years, and attendance has paralleled this drop. Failing to attribute a large amount of the responsibility to the management for the poor quality of ball we've been privy to when most of the roster has been turned over... are you sure it's not Clinton's fault??? that seems like the next logical guy to blame.
> 
> Basically what I fail to accept is your silly posturing as a know-it-all about the team and/or fan-base.
> 
> ...



Post of the Year.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I think I've figured it out: for people like Talky-boy, Whitsitt = Clinton. He may have presided over a team that had more success faster than any in recent memory, and a period where the Blazers were among the top two teams in the country, but he was "morally lax". Nash, of course, is G.W. Bush. Has a pedigree (of failure). Bluff, no nonsense. Comes out and talks tough and blows things up. And things go all to hell. But freedom is on the march, and anyone who says otherwise is a damn traitor!


Don't think so much, meru. You haven't had the practice.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*

IMO the verdict is still out on Nash....If he doesn't do something to bring change and excitement to Portland's basketball fanbase, he deserves to be canned...While I don't think that Whitsitt made necessarily the smartest basketball moves while he was here, the product that was put on the court was definitely a lot more enticing than our current roster....Nash was given the short end of the stick accepting the job and trying to abide by the 25 point pledge and as of now I would say he has a C- grade...That could all change if he can:

A. draft a player who can come in and help immediately (preferably a player with top level experience, not just another high schooler)...

B. Get something in return for Shareef...

C. Find a way to keep Pryzbilla here long term...

D. Trade DA for atleast a some cash considerations...

E. Not re-sign Damon....

F. Hire a coach that can command respect from the young guys..

G. Find a deal to get a decent player in return for Van Exel...


Good luck, Mr. Nash...


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



zagsfan20 said:


> A. draft a player who can come in and help immediately (preferably a player with top level experience, not just another high schooler)...


Yeah we don't want a high schooler like McGrady. Give us a Shane Battier who can have immediate mediocre contributions.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



Draco said:


> Yeah we don't want a high schooler like McGrady. Give us a Shane Battier who can have immediate mediocre contributions.


He's a skinny, lengthy high school kid, he must be the next McGrady or Kobe Bryant....

Doh. What was I thinking......

Screw college....Those guys aren't any good anyways....


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Of course you know that I'm going to say this because we've had this same exact discussion before. Weird that you'd bring it up again.


Maybe you don't understand how this forum works. It's not just you and me talking to each other in a vacuum. Everybody on the board may be listening in and participating, including new members who were never a part of our earlier discussions. I'm speaking to them as well as you.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Maybe you don't understand how this forum works. It's not just you and me talking to each other in a vacuum. Everybody on the board may be listening in and participating, including new members who were never a part of our earlier discussions. I'm speaking to them as well as you.


Thanks for the condescending words. I'm actually quite familiar with the forum, and know that many posters don't appreciate having the same points/arguements made ad nauseam. I don't believe that repeating the same bleep over and over makes an argument stronger... if anything it weakens the impact as readers become annoyed/bored of the SOS. 

STOMP


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> You're still shortchanging Nash. He was ordered by Paul Allen to clean up the mess that Whitsitt created--i.e., get rid of the dysfunctional players like Wells and Wallace, rein in spending, and rebuild the team in a new image. That's a huge job, and it can't be done overnight.
> 
> Whitsitt created an environment in Portland in which immaturity, recklessness, and misbehavior were the watchwords of the day. It was a point of pride with him to obtain other team's problem players, overlook their character flaws, and see if somehow the whole dysfunctional bunch could win a title. And yes, it almost worked in 2000.
> 
> But it didn't--and Nash was brought in to start over. When a building is rotten in the walls and the foundation, you have to tear the whole thing down and start over. It's sad and it's painful, but it has to be done. That's what's going on in Portland right now, and Nash is the new head of construction. The building may not be going up fast enough for you, STOMP, but it's getting a little higher every day, and the foundation is a lot firmer.



:clap:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



Draco said:


> Yeah we don't want a high schooler like McGrady. Give us a Shane Battier who can have immediate mediocre contributions.



It's players like Shane Battier that help their teams win. The one problem Portland has had for the last 10 years or so is that they haven't had any role players. If you can get McGrady fine, but it's not a bad thing to get Battier or another solid fundamental guy. Look at the Spurs, they have a ton of those guys.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



mediocre man said:


> It's players like Shane Battier that help their teams win. The one problem Portland has had for the last 10 years or so is that they haven't had any role players. If you can get McGrady fine, but it's not a bad thing to get Battier or another solid fundamental guy. Look at the Spurs, they have a ton of those guys.



Having Shane Battier's help, if you already have a Tim Duncan.

If you don't, you don't get a Shane Battier with the 5th pick in the draft (you get him with the 6th! ha!)..

er. I like Battier, but I think that he's now a mid 1st round pick. This isn't the year to draft a Shane Battier player with the Blazers lotto pick.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Flip (reportedly) has been offered Blazers job. Blazers and Cavs Bidding war star*



Hap said:


> Having Shane Battier's help, if you already have a Tim Duncan.
> 
> If you don't, you don't get a Shane Battier with the 5th pick in the draft (you get him with the 6th! ha!)..
> 
> er. I like Battier, but I think that he's now a mid 1st round pick. This isn't the year to draft a Shane Battier player with the Blazers lotto pick.



Agreed. I just meant in general. This year you have to go for the homerun.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> It's players like Shane Battier that help their teams win. The one problem Portland has had for the last 10 years or so is that they haven't had any role players. If you can get McGrady fine, but it's not a bad thing to get Battier or another solid fundamental guy. Look at the Spurs, they have a ton of those guys.


I'm sure you didn't mean that Portland has only had _one_ problem over the last 10 years... but ranking the various issues, not having role players hasn't been one of the top 3 IMO. I'd definitely put injuries (especially at key times/playoffs) #1... I'd put having too many inside players with shaky outside shots as a common thread problem of their role players though. Bad inside/outside balance has been a longtime issue with the club, and certainly a quality catch and shoot guy like Shane would have helped on-court chemistry... hopefully the young guys (like Khryapa) are better at complimenting their teammates by spreading the court with their outside threat, even when off the ball.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> IMO the verdict is still out on Nash....if he can:
> 
> A. draft a player who can come in and help immediately (preferably a player with top level experience, not just another high schooler)...


I'd rather be lucky then good, and luck in the lotto order is what it will take for Nash to draft such a guy IMO.



> B. Get something in return for Shareef...
> 
> C. Find a way to keep Pryzbilla here long term...
> 
> G. Find a deal to get a decent player in return for Van Exel...


These don't seem like compatable goals to me. Either you're letting the expiring deals walk and dealing assets for more expiring deals so as to resign Joel next offseason, or you're dealing one or more of those three guys accepting that Joel will also be moved or walking.



> Good luck, Mr. Nash...


that would be my preference 

STOMP


----------

